# Secret to selling soap successfully?



## uksoapmakernovice (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi all

New to this forum and soap making. I wanted to know what the best way in succeeding with soap making is. 

I have read that melt and pour methods are not "essentially" regarded as "real" soap making but I currently use this method as I have not properly learnt any other. The other methods using lye seem to be more complicated as well.

I believe that the soap I am making is good enough and is presented nicely for us to do well but have no knowledge as to if this will actually happen.

My initial ideas are to sell and spread the word locally to gain some sort of reputation. I realise that selling on ebay can be very unrewarding if you are not an experienced seller as I am. Also, many other soap makers will be fighting for business as well. 

Any tips to creating a better soap product/range and gaining a reputation round the local area?

Thanks


----------



## Chay (Aug 23, 2008)

uksoapmakernovice said:
			
		

> New to this forum and soap making.


 Welcome to the forum!



			
				uksoapmakernovice said:
			
		

> I have read that melt and pour methods are not "essentially" regarded as "real" soap making but I currently use this method


 We have a lot of M&P soapers here and their soaps are beautiful and fun, and can be very rich and nourishing to your skin. We love all things soap around here.


----------



## JumpinKaren (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't be intimidated by lye!

It is really not too complicated. As far as safety, there are just a few things that you need to be aware of, otherwise, it's cake!

Definitely nothing wrong with melt and pour, but I'm sure that if you gave cold and hot process soap a try that you would really enjoy it, and the greater control that you could have over your end product.

-karen


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 25, 2008)

Talk to Lane!  She does plenty of beautiful M&P and seems to have a fantastic customer base.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes I love mp so much fun and you can be so creative! They even have bases that do not contain detergents in them which is the only ones I use. But if your not ready to use lye don't because it's not something to just jump into, you have to take precautions and read enough before attempting it. That said once you do you will forget mp LOL I'm not at that point yet but one day I hope to do it! Paul or Lane should make an online class hint hint.....LOL


----------



## digit (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome! I have seen some very creative and amazing soaps from the M&P soapers here on this forum.   

Digit


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

*MP*

My business is entirely melt and pour soaps that I make using vegetable bases, the best oils and butters I can find, and essential oils.

I have a pretty steady following of clients who purchase and enjoy my products as much as any CP soaps they have bought. 

I am not a talented CPer as some of my forum colleagues are, but I get a lot of encouragement here....so maybe one day. 

In the meantime, don't be afraid of MP. We do great work.


----------



## SweetBody (Sep 14, 2008)

I used to think that Melt and Pour soap also wasn't a "real" form of soapmaking, but then I tried it. I love it and I do make and sell it, along with my cold process soaps. 

If you're not comfortable working with chemicals then don't! But I'd urge you to look a bit more into it, as it opens up so many new doors as far as soap making goes. And it's fun    Just find a simple recipe, take it one step at a time, and don't be scared!


----------

